# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Best Online Vendor for ESAPI Plates?

## AuH20

Steer me, my friends. I want to buy some level IV ESAPI Ballistic Plates, operator cut 10X12.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

You're definitely doing the right thing by getting rifle armor. This is something that far too many people neglect.

I don't know where to get ESAPI specifically, but here are a couple of places that will sell you NIJ Level III or IV plates (and other body armor and/or ballistic helmets):

http://www.bulletproofme.com/
http://www.botachtactical.com/unitedshield.html

Since we're on this very important subject, here are some tips on rifle plates for anyone else who might be reading this:

-- Hard polyethylene (UHMWPE, Dyneema) plates are typically Level III. These are relatively lightweight and will stop many threats (including 7.62x51 FMJ), but they usually won't stop 5.56 NATO (M855 green tip) or any other rifle round with a steel core, at least if the velocity is high enough.

-- A Level IV ceramic plate is rated to stop at least one round of .30-06 AP at typical muzzle velocity. Many if not most of these plates will survive two or more hits from .30-06 AP. (.50 BMG AP will blast right through from hundreds of yards away, which is why I own such a rifle and ammo.) But ceramic plates have to be handled more carefully than other kinds of plates; otherwise they can develop cracks that can degrade the ballistic effectiveness. ESAPI protection is similar to Level IV.

-- Steel Level III plates are good against most non-AP threats, but very high velocity rounds (such as .22-250 or the lighter .223 bullets) can punch through them at close range. Also, steel can allow bullets to ricochet or splatter, which is dangerous in and of itself.

-- There are plates out there that are hybrids of these materials, and they tend to offer the best protection of all. But they tend to be heavier and more expensive than the alternatives. Worst of all, their manufacturers are often fascist $#@!s who refuse to sell to civilians.

----------


## Pericles

You sould consider how active you can be with that M2 AP protection vis a vis plates with M80 ball protection.

----------


## pacelli

Check galls. you might find item no's TE770 & TE897 worth browsing.

----------


## jdcole

Armor made from AR500 steel.  These guys make some of the best on the market: http://www.ar500armor.com/

Weight is comparable to ceramics, has better multi-hit capability.  Check out their videos.

----------


## Tod

This might be helpful...





This thread is relevant too:
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/s...d.php?t=615041

additionally, this thread has some interesting videos and pics:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/1340155_de_spalling_the__49_99_Omega_Armor__PIC_HE  AVY_.html&page=1

----------


## Tod

With AR500 plates, this might be a desirable coating to minimize spalling:

paxcon

http://www.linex.com/pages/2010/military/

----------


## Darguth

Are the ballistic ratings for helmets similar to that for vests/plates?

----------


## Tod

> Are the ballistic ratings for helmets similar to that for vests/plates?


The video embedded above indicates that they are not rated as highly as plates.  More of just a pistol cartridge resistance.  I don't know if that is universally true, or if that is just the case with his particular helmet.

----------


## Darguth

> The video embedded above indicates that they are not rated as highly as plates.  More of just a pistol cartridge resistance.  I don't know if that is universally true, or if that is just the case with his particular helmet.


I think I was operating under the antiquated notion that helmets were mostly meant to protect from falling debris and low-velocity shrapnel, and not necessarily given a ballistic rating.  But I'm sure that must have changed, I'll have to dig into it a bit.  It seems there is plenty of information out there on plates and vests, but little that I can find on helmet ratings.

----------


## Darguth

Also, the carriers that AR500 offers say they only adjust down to medium.  Anyone know of a good vendor that sells MOLLE carriers that would fit a Small (5'3" female) that might still hold the AR500 plates' dimensions?

----------


## Pericles

> I think I was operating under the antiquated notion that helmets were mostly meant to protect from falling debris and low-velocity shrapnel, and not necessarily given a ballistic rating.  But I'm sure that must have changed, I'll have to dig into it a bit.  It seems there is plenty of information out there on plates and vests, but little that I can find on helmet ratings.


Kevlar offers some ballistic protection, but never think of yourself as "iron man". The helmets tend to be highly variable as to stopping rounds. Generally will stop pistol rounds (some exceptions - the 9 x 25mm Tokarev round at point blank has penetrated). It generally will not stop rifle rounds, except for a few cases of 7.62 x 39 rounds being stopped (a buddy was with the 82AB in Grenada, and his company commander was such a case), probably due to the relatively large diameter and slow velocity of the round.

----------

